# Do NOT buy from sciencelab.com - FRAUD ALERT!



## Irish-Spring (Mar 17, 2010)

Whatever you do, DO NOT conduct business with sciencelab.com.  

This is what they do:
(1) They receive an order.
(2) They laugh and charge the credit card immediately.
(3) They tell you some items are back ordered without listing specifics.
(4) You don't hear from them for months and then they tell you the expensive part of your order is back ordered.
(5) Ooooops it's too late for the client to reverse credit card charges.
(6) You tell them to cancel the back ordered stuff
(7) They send you broken, used, past-the-due date stuff
(8 ) MOST IMPORTANTLY, they don't refund the difference.
(9) They don't answer phone calls.
(10) They don't reply to messages left on answering machine (most of which are full, I had to try several)
(11) They don't respond to emails.
(12) BTW they were supposedly back ordered for 4 months on DMSO... it's like the grocery store being out of eggs for 4 months.

Additional sources:
http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/sciencelab.com#reviews
http://www.resellerratings.com/store/ScienceLab
http://www.siteadvisor.com/sites/sciencelab.com
http://www.bbb.org/houston/business-rev ... -13007572/
http://www.sciencemadness.org/talk/view ... p?tid=8270
http://www.complaintsboard.com/complain ... 54656.html
http://blogs.chron.com/consumerwatch/2008/04/
http://www.ripoffreport.com/drug-manufa ... -db4mc.htm
http://74.125.93.132/search?q=cache:Z07 ... =firefox-a

===========================================
If you go to other forums where people may be interested in buying chemicals at some point, please pass on the warning.
===========================================


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 18, 2010)

How do you know about this company? Have you been directly scammed by them? Have they been reported to the Business Chamber or Better Business Bureau, or whatever it's callled over there?


----------



## agriffin (Mar 22, 2010)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> How do you know about this company? Have you been directly scammed by them? Have they been reported to the Business Chamber or Better Business Bureau, or whatever it's callled over there?



They have been reported...I had issues with them as well.

http://www.bbb.org/houston/business-rev ... -13007572/


----------



## Irish-Spring (Mar 22, 2010)

They owe me almost $500 after they sent me half empty bottles of liquid that is not what they say on the label.  Wrong color liquid.

Reporting to BBB is pretty useless, I complained too, then I got an email from the BBB saying that SL claimed they had refunded me???

Erm, no, they didn't!

I re-instated the complaint.

Most importantly, you can file online with the Texas Attorney General:

https://odr.bbb.org/odrweb/public/getstarted.aspx

What issues did you have, agriffin?  How long ago was this, what did you order, and what did they do?


----------



## agriffin (Mar 23, 2010)

I ordered lye from them, never received my order.  I asked for a refund- they said they shipped the order so would not issue a refund.  But for some reason (sarcasm) they couldn't provide tracking for my order OR proof of delivery... I went round and round and round with them...after the initial refusal of a refund or request for tracking/POD- they never responded to my emails.  Unfortunately I just let it go...lesson learned and not worth my time.  I have a local source for lye now that isn't too pricey... www.suppliesbystar.com (and no shipping!)


----------



## Irish-Spring (Mar 23, 2010)

That's exactly the kind of complaint the Attorney General prefers - complete non-receipt of any materials.

Because that's fraud, and CRIMINAL.

Had they sent you a partial order, your case would be no more than a consumer dispute.


----------



## carillon (Mar 31, 2010)

You all must have them mixed up with someone else!  They couldn't possibly be that bad--look what I found on their website:

*Commitment to Service*Sciencelab.com has turned into the destination of choice for thousands of customers by delivering on our commitment to complete customer satisfaction. Our award-winning customer service is here for you, with convenient options to meet your support needs.


----------



## lauramw71 (Jul 4, 2010)

LOL!!!


----------



## cwarren (Jul 19, 2010)

carillon said:
			
		

> You all must have them mixed up with someone else!  They couldn't possibly be that bad--look what I found on their website:
> 
> *Commitment to Service*Sciencelab.com has turned into the destination of choice for thousands of customers by delivering on our commitment to complete customer satisfaction. Our award-winning customer service is here for you, with convenient options to meet your support needs.


 this should stay up front for new ppl to see....


----------



## cwarren (Jul 19, 2010)

Irish-Spring said:
			
		

> Whatever you do, DO NOT conduct business with sciencelab.com.
> 
> This is what they do:
> (1) They receive an order.
> ...


 --- good for you telling all !


----------

